# [OT] kaufberatung AMD64

## trikolon

hallo. 

ich brauch ein paar tipps von euch, da ich einfach nicht mehr auf dem wissensstand der aktuellen hardware bin.

ich möchte mein bestehendes system (AMD XP 2200, Geforce 6800 (AGP 8x), 1 GB ddr ram..) upgraden. soll heissen, neues board mit nforce4 und neue cpu rein. ich hatte an einen AMD 64 3200+ gedacht mit einen asus board. nur, welches board unterstützt noch AGP, da ich nicht das geld für ne neue grafikkarte habe. oder gibt es einen agp-express to agp aufsatz? oder kann agp-express auch mit agp 8x umgehen? und welches asus board könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

gruss

Trikolon

----------

## Lenz

Da würde ich einfach mal z.B. bei Alternate vorbeischauen und schauen, was es da so gibt.

http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productListing4C.html?cat1=016&cat2=223&cat3=000&treeName=HARDWARE&Level1=Mainboards&Level2=Sockel+939&

...und schon wird ersichtlich, dass es da noch einige Boards mit AGP 8x gibt. Jeder Hersteller hat mindestens noch eines zur Auswahl. Asus würde ich übrigens nicht umbedingt empfehlen, mein letztes hat beim Laden des Linux-USB-Treibers das fiepen angefangen (unter Windows seltsamerweise nicht, sehr merkwürdig).

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## trikolon

danke für den tipp.

welchen hersteller favorisierst du denn? bei der agp-e - agp geschichte wäre es schön wenn es eine möglichkeit geben würde die agp karte auf nen agp-e slot zu betreiben, weil ich dann zumindest halbwegs zukungtssicher wäre..

----------

## Lenz

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> welchen hersteller favorisierst du denn?

 

Ich hab eigentlich mit MSI ziemlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Aber das ist halt immer so eine Sache. Nur weil ich jetzt einmal mit einem ASUS Board nicht so gute Erfahrung gemacht habe, muss das nicht umbedingt heißen, dass man da immer solche Probleme hat. Nach einigen Recherchen im Internet hab ich allerdings herausgefunden, dass dieses Problem beim Hersteller bekannt und als "normal" hingestellt wird.

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> bei der agp-e - agp geschichte wäre es schön wenn es eine möglichkeit geben würde die agp karte auf nen agp-e slot zu betreiben, weil ich dann zumindest halbwegs zukungtssicher wäre..

 

Ich glaube nicht, dass das möglich ist. Das ist doch schon allein ein viel kürzerer Slot bei PCIe.

----------

## trikolon

ok. hab noch ein paar sachen gefunden.

so wie ich mir das wohl vorstelle hab ich 3 möglichkeiten.

möglichkeit 1:

ich kauf mir ein asrock board, welches einen agp und einen agp-e slot hat -> mag keine asrock, bisher sehr unzufrieden mit den dingern

möglichkeit 2: 

es soll bald ein adapter auf den markt kommen: http://www.golem.de/0505/38085.html -> halte ich aber auch nix von

möglichkeit 3:

ich kauf mir ein board mit agp 8x ohne agp-e -> ist denk ich das beste, da ich hier nicht ewig tief in die tasche greifen muss, alles gut läuft, ich mir ein gutes stabiles, schnelles board suchen kann. ich bin eh nicht so der zocke, daher wird mir die grafikkarte wohl noch ein ganzes stück reichen und wenn es sie mal nicht mehr ausreicht, kann ich ja ein neues board und neue grafikkarte kaufen, der prozessor sollte dann weiter seinen dienst tun. 

so nun muss ich nur noch sparen.. so ein amd 64 3700+ mir 1024kb L2 cache wäre schon nett  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

1. Asrock ist nicht so wie Elitegroup (ECS), aber ich würde auch nicht unbedingt drauf abfahren.

2. Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen, rein wirtschaftlich gesehen wird der Markt für solch einen Adapter ja jetzt schon immer kleiner

3. Gute Idee, oder auf den Sockel-M warten und es dann krachen lassen. VIA hat es ja endlich geschafft die neue Shoutbridge auf die Beine zu stellen, und die Linux-Politik seitens VIA ist doch um den Faktor 5 besser.

So etwas wie AGP-Express (AGP-E?) gibt es nicht.

----------

## trikolon

ich doof.. sollte morgens erst mal nen kaffee trinken bevor ich anfange zu tippen.. meinte natürlich pci-e

----------

## manuels

Moin,

da fällt mir gerade was zu ein:

Chris Wedgwood (ein Kernel-Entwickler) hat zum boykott von Nvidia-Produkten aufgerufen, da NVIDIA die einzige Firma ist, die ihm keine Informationen zu SATA gibt.

Musst dich ja nicht an diesem Boykott orientieren, aber du _könntest_ Probleme mit dem Treiber deiner Nforce4 kriegen (muss nicht sein).

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## trikolon

danke für den tipp. 

hab eh kein nforce4 board gefunden das ohne pci-e ist. liebäugle mit einen asus A8 V mit einen K8T800 Pro chipsatz von via..

----------

## andix

Ich hab ein MSI K8T Neo2-FIR board mit einen K8T800Pro-Chipsatz und bin komplett zufireden damit. Alle Geräte hab ich problemlos zum Laufen gebracht und dem Board fehlt nichts was ich brauchen könnte. 

Etwas leid tut mir dass ich die Variante mit Promise RAID-Controller nehmen musste da das Board sonst nur 2 SATA-Ports hat (mit dem Promise-Controler sinds 4), da ich ein Software-RAID verwende. Das einzige was ich bemängeln kann ist die Zeit zwischen Einschalten des Computers und dem Booten, das dauert sicher 10-15 Sekunden.

http://www.msi-computer.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=402

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

warum nicht das 939DualSata2?

du hast AGP8x und PCIE

du hast volle Unterstützung (außer für den Sata2 chip, aber Sata1 geht) im 2.6.14 kernel

du hast einen Sockel Upgrade Slot, sodaß du auch zukünftige CPUs benutzen kannst.

es ist saubillig.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> warum nicht das 939DualSata2?
> 
> du hast AGP8x und PCIE
> ...

 

der kernel steht bei mir noch net im portage. (hab auch nen amd64)

----------

## energyman76b

[quote="Scup"

der kernel steht bei mir noch net im portage. (hab auch nen amd64)[/quote]

dann bist du blind oder dein letztes emerge sync ist 4 Wochen oder so her.

ls -lh /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/*14*

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1,2K 30. Okt 00:36 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.14.ebuild

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1,2K  9. Nov 15:22 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1,2K 19. Nov 12:06 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2.ebuild

ls -lh /usr/portage/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources/*14*

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 490 18. Nov 11:36 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources/vanilla-sources-2.6.14.2.ebuild

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 489 28. Okt 10:31 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources/vanilla-sources-2.6.14.ebuild

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> [quote="Scup"
> 
> der kernel steht bei mir noch net im portage. (hab auch nen amd64)

 

dann bist du blind oder dein letztes emerge sync ist 4 Wochen oder so her.

ls -lh /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/*14*

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1,2K 30. Okt 00:36 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.14.ebuild

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1,2K  9. Nov 15:22 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1,2K 19. Nov 12:06 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2.ebuild

ls -lh /usr/portage/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources/*14*

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 490 18. Nov 11:36 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources/vanilla-sources-2.6.14.2.ebuild

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 489 28. Okt 10:31 /usr/portage/sys-kernel/vanilla-sources/vanilla-sources-2.6.14.ebuild[/quote]

1. Meine Sehkraft ist bestens

2. Mein emerge --sync ist genau 12 Std. 42 Minuten her

3. Hast du ACCEPT_KEYWORDS in der make.conf???

----------

## Anarcho

Bleibt doch mal ruhig.

Wenn du sagst etwas "ist nicht in portage" dann bedeutet das das es kein ebuild dafür gibt (egal ob gemasked oder nicht).

Was du meinst, ist das es noch nicht als stable markiert ist. Das ist aber ein Unterschied. 

Also beim nächsten mal einfach genauer ausdrücken und es kommt zu keinen Missverständnissen.

Und ein ACCEPT_KEYWORDS alleine bedeutet auch noch nichts. Es könnte ja auch ein ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=amd64 drin stehen.

Auch hier sollte man sich die 6 Buchstaben nicht sparen und schreiben: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~amd64

Nicht böse nehmen, sind nur ein paar Tipps.

----------

## trikolon

hallo!

danke erstmal für die vielen tipps.

@ energyman76b: is gut gemeint aber von asrock halt ich absolut nix. hab in meinen ehemaligen mediarechner ein asrock drin und das ding lief mehr schlecht als recht. lan wollte mal eben einen tag lang nicht mehr usw usw usw.. also dann leiebr ein paar mehr euro und was solides stabiles.

----------

## makenoob

 *andix wrote:*   

> Ich hab ein MSI K8T Neo2-FIR board mit einen K8T800Pro-Chipsatz und bin komplett zufireden damit. Alle Geräte hab ich problemlos zum Laufen gebracht und dem Board fehlt nichts was ich brauchen könnte. 
> 
> Etwas leid tut mir dass ich die Variante mit Promise RAID-Controller nehmen musste da das Board sonst nur 2 SATA-Ports hat (mit dem Promise-Controler sinds 4), da ich ein Software-RAID verwende. Das einzige was ich bemängeln kann ist die Zeit zwischen Einschalten des Computers und dem Booten, das dauert sicher 10-15 Sekunden.
> 
> http://www.msi-computer.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=402

 

hab mir das board auch gekauft, aber mit quickboot bootet das ding saufix, so schnell ist mein monitor mit wiedereinschalten allerdings nicht, so dass ich die biosmeldungen vor dem booten nicht mehr sehe

----------

